# Er sei gekommen/er habe gegessen



## Gargoyle

¿Cómo se traducen estas dos frases? Yo no tengo ni idea.

Er *sei gekommen - él ___ venido*
Er* habe gegessen- el ____ comido*

*Gracias.*


----------



## Aurin

Gargoyle said:


> ¿Cómo se traducen estas dos frases? Yo no tengo ni idea.
> 
> Er *sei gekommen - él ___ venido*
> Er* habe gegessen- el ____ comido*
> 
> *Gracias.*


 
Depende del contexto. Puede ser "ha/haya venido" o "ha/haya" comido.


----------



## Gargoyle

¿y como"él hubiese llegado" y "él hubiese comido"?


----------



## milmillas

Hola Gargoyle,

yo lo he estudiado como Konjunktiv I (por favor, corríjanme si estoy equivocada):

* Se utiliza -generalmente- en los medios (reportes o noticias en televisión, periódicos, revistas, etc) para relatar lo que ha hecho o dicho alguien desde un lugar imparcial.
* Es wird vor allem in dem Medien verwendet (zB Nachrichten, Berichten, usw) wenn man die Worte oder die Meinungen anderer indirekt zitiert.

- Es gab einen Autounfall. Laut einem Bericht der Polizei, habe der Autofahrer viel getrunken.
- Hubo un accidente. Según un informe de la policía, el conductor habría bebido mucho.

habe - habría
sei - sería
könne – podría (es könne um … handeln – podría tratarse de ...)
etc

Ist das so? Bitte, korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre.

Saludos!
Romina


----------



## Gargoyle

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Romina.

Y podría decir:

Laut einem Bericht der Polizei, hatte der Autofahrer viel getrunken

¿Había bebido mucho? ¿O es obligatorio el uso del KONJ. I por el motivo que antes expusiste?

Haben con verbos estáticos
Sein con verbos en movimiento

¿no?


----------



## milmillas

Mejor que opinien los nativos, pero en mi opinión:

... er hatte viel getrunken - él había bebido
... er habe viel getrunken - él habría bebido (el que relata, toma distancia de lo que otro dijo, es imparcial, dice que 'según la policía...')

siguiendo tu ejemplo,

er war gegangen - él había ido
er sei gegangen - él habría ido 

Espero me corrijan si me equivoco!

 en mi ejemplo anterior es 'es könne sich um ... handeln'

Saludos,
Romina


----------



## Gargoyle

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda ya voy entendiendo el asunto.

Mil graciassssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Anirakita

Si tienes razón milmillas, yo lo traduciría así como tu dices.


----------



## Tundra

Si dice "hatte" no hay lugar a dudas, pero si dice "habe" pueden usarse cualquiera de las dos posibilidades, dependiendo de la connotación que se le quiera dar: se puede traducir como "había" y no sólo como "habría"o "hubiera". La policía usa sus propios códigos a la hora de redactar sus denuncias. Si se trata de algo policial o jurídico, te sugiero que te informes de qué es lo que usan ellos en esas circunstancias. Si es simplemente algo periodístico, te recomiendo que utilices "había".
Tschüss


----------

